# USS-Verbindung zu G110 über RS232-Schnittstelle?



## Martschen (3 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich ärgere mich im Moment mit folgendem Problem herum und hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann:

Bei dem FU G110 gibt es wohl zwei verschiedene Varianten: 0AB11-2BB1 (USS-Variante) und 0AB11-2BA1 (Analogvariante). Zum Ansteuern des FU via USS ist anscheinend die USS-Variante erforderlich, da sich bei diesem hinter den Klemmen 8+9 eine RS485-Schnittstelle für den USS-Betrieb verbirgt (bei Analog sind diese Klemmen der Analogeingang). Dies hab ich aber erst erfahren, nachdem ich bereits einige G110 vom Typ analog verbaut habe (wurden vorläufig über Poti angesteuert bis mal ne neue Steuerung in die Anlage kommt, was jetzt der Fall ist).

Meine Frage ist nun:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, auch die Analogvariante via USS anzusteuern, vielleicht über die RS232-Schnittstelle (mittels des Verbindungsaufsatzes)? Wenn ja was muss ich dabei beachten?


----------



## ChristophD (3 Dezember 2009)

Hi,

sollte mit dem PC-Umrichter Verbindungssatz zu lösen sein:

Serielle Schnittstelle
Das USS-Protokoll kann sowohl über die RS232- als auch über die RS485-
Schnittstelle zur Inbetriebnahme, zum Parametrieren und für den Umrichterbetrieb
verwendet werden. Die RS485-Schnittstelle ist nur in der USS-Variante verfügbar
(siehe Abschnitt 3.3.1) und kann direkt an einen Umrichter-Bus oder an einen
USS-Master (z.B. SPS) angeschlossen werden. Die RS232-Schnittstelle steht
sowohl in der USS- als auch in der Analog-Variante zur Verfügung, allerdings
benötigt man in beiden Fällen den optionalen „PC-Umrichter-Verbindungssatz'”
Voraussetzung für den Einsatz der seriellen Schnittstellen ist, dass die Baudrate
und die Bus-Adresse des Umrichters vor jeglicher Inbetriebnahme oder
Parametrierung eingestellt worden sind.
Weitere Informationen können Sie den folgenden Parametern entnehmen. Details
zur Werkseinstellung finden Sie in Abschnitt 3.3.1.
 P2010 – Baudrate
 P2011 – Busadresse
 P2012 – PZD-Länge
Die Parameter können mit dem optionalen BOP geändert werden. Ändern über das
USS-Protokoll ist ebenso möglich, jedoch muss sich dann der USS-Master mit den
neuen Einstellungen wieder mit dem Umrichter verbinden lassen.
Die Parameterliste enthält Informationen über weitere Parameter und zur
Einstellung des USS-Telegramms.
Die Werkseinstellungen für die Parameter P2010, P2011 und P2012 finden Sie in
Tabelle 3-2, Seite 38.
Stellen Sie P0719 = 55 oder alternativ die Befehlsquelle P0700 = 5 und die
Frequenzsollwertquelle P1000 = 5 für die gesamte Umrichtersteuerung über die
serielle Schnittstelle

MLFB ist 6SL3255-0AA00-2AA1

Doku gibt es hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23621066

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Martschen (4 Dezember 2009)

Ah, super das sollte also schon mal funktionieren. Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Jetzt hab ich aber (aufgrund von mangelndem Bustechnik-Wissen ) noch ne Frage:
Ich will die RS-232 Schnittstelle des Umrichters mit der RS485-Schnittstelle einer S7-200 CPU 226 verbinden (USS-Bibliothek ist vorhanden). Geht das so ohne weiteres, oder brauche ich dazu nen Wandler (wenn ja gibt's da einen zu empfehlen)?


----------

